# To all of you who think you are something special!



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

To all,

I just want to let you all know that NO ONE is safe. Our family has arrived in your part of town and we demand compliance!
Anyone who thinks that they are above our law will be taken as a immediate threat.
I don't know how you panty waists used to do things, but as Don of this family, I am here to control these streets.
There will be penalties to pay for those who do not comply with us. Not only will your mailboxes not be safe, but you better check under your cars, We do things old school!

You all have been warned.

Moose
Don of the ***********
We do it old school


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

op2: The previews look good... Can't wait to see the show.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Heard this one before......

We'll see.....


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Another bombing crew??? So does "doing it old school" consist of ducking and covering when bombs are hand delivered? :rofl:

LOL!

opcorn: can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve, Brent


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Heard this one before......
> 
> We'll see.....


You think I am funny? lets see how funny you think I am with a cigar sticking out of your neck!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> You think I am funny? lets see how funny you think I am with a cigar sticking out of your neck!


Very nice Brother! Very nice! I like your style.....

When I come home (To Michigan) over Christmas I might just have to pay a visit to Lake Orion......


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Very nice Brother! Very nice! I like your style.....
> 
> When I come home (To Michigan) over Christmas I might just have to pay a visit to Lake Orion......


You better check your ignition in your rental car.... *BOOOOM*


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Self-proclaimed Don eh?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

okay,Don Rickles
We've seen you talk it..now,let's see you walk it.

and don't be surprised if some morning you wake up wit' a clipped cigar cap next to ya..know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, good luck to you. I don't think there's a bomb crew here that can hold a candle to the Lone Shuckins! 

Good luck Don Moose!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

^^^^
Jay106n

another so called funny guy!
If our family didnt have ties in CT, you would be cliped!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> okay,Don Rickles
> We've seen you talk it..now,let's see you walk it.
> 
> and don't be surprised if some morning you wake up wit' a clipped cigar cap next to ya..know what I'm sayin'?


If you need to have a sit down you just let me know. 
Until then watch your crew.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Very nice Brother! Very nice! I like your style.....
> 
> When I come home (To Michigan) over Christmas I might just have to pay a visit to Lake Orion......


Let me know, I am sure we can organize a herf. Don't let Moose fool ya. He is a short little guy compared to max gas and I. We can take him.


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

Christ, and we all thought Pete and the lobstas were a nuisance.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Haha - "The Don" is in town: - only my name is Irish / I'm mostly Italian so I'm lovin this one...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

If I decide to let you sit down wit' us,you'll be the first to know.

Until then,watch your own crew....know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

akneipp said:


> Christ, and we all thought Pete and the lobstas were a nuisance.


Oh,you ain't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

zenom said:


> Let me know, I am sure we can organize a herf. Don't let Moose fool ya. He is a short little guy compared to max gas and I. We can take him.


I'm down for a herf with a smelly llama


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> If I decide to let you sit down wit' us,you'll be the first to know.
> 
> Until then,watch your own crew....know what I'm sayin'?


Can someone translate for this goomah, all I hear is BLAHH BLAHH BLAHH!

The Don


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Can someone translate for this goomah, all I hear is BLAHH BLAHH BLAHH!
> 
> The Don


Keep it up you might be sleeping with the fishes, and you know how much lobsters like fish.

capisci?


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

So this begins. First shot goes soon. Just a little taste you know just to wet the beak


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

OMG, look its the co-workers. The guy who was too whimpy to show his face at the herf. You must be like the whimpy Joe Pesci of the group.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

zenom said:


> OMG, look its the co-workers. The guy who was too whimpy to show his face at the herf. You must be like the whimpy Joe Pesci of the group.


Whimp? No he was taking out another crew single handed.

You might just be next there slick!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Whimp? No he was taking out another crew single handed.
> 
> You might just be next there slick!


You gave away your best stick to max gas there tough guy  I think looking for that sopranos stuff went to your head.

Oh, BTW, the B&M in Burton has the gift set but not the one with the champaign bottles etc. It has the one with the signature Tony Soprano. They had a few of them left. Was like $60, just FYI.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

zenom said:


> You gave away your best stick to max gas there tough guy  I think looking for that sopranos stuff went to your head.
> 
> Oh, BTW, the B&M in Burton has the gift set but not the one with the champaign bottles etc. It has the one with the signature Tony Soprano. They had a few of them left. Was like $60, just FYI.


Good thing you work from home. I would not suggest leaving during the day!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Hahahahahahaaha


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> You better check your ignition in your rental car.... *BOOOOM*


First you'll have to figure out where it is......


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

If you call wimpy humping hundred pound logs all day then yeah. You must be talking about Fredo not me


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

zenom said:


> Let me know, I am sure we can organize a herf. Don't let Moose fool ya. He is a short little guy compared to max gas and I. We can take him.





max gas said:


> I'm down for a herf with a smelly llama


Well I think at 6'2" I'm a little bigger than average myself.

A Herf would be great! I'll start a thread here in a little while. We'll let "The Don" have his thread back...... Carry on Don.....


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Great llamas, squids, ZK's and now wanna be gangster. Oh well, op2:, my popcorns ready.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Well I think at 6'2" I'm a little bigger than average myself.
> 
> A Herf would be great! I'll start a thread here in a little while. We'll let "The Don" have his thread back...... Carry on Don.....


LETS DO IT!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> LETS DO IT!


And you thought that was going to intimidate people? Just looks like you are dressed for a Slayer concert.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

loki993 said:


> humping hundred pound logs all day


^ hey, their consiglierie likes humping logs! :biglaugh:

Yeah, there's some tough guys alright!

How many of you are there? Two? Three? We squids will start worrying when you're big enough to matter. I mean, the ZKs are like 15 or something, and they're pretty much irrelevant now...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

zenom said:


> And you thought that was going to intimidate people? Just looks like you are dressed for a Slayer concert.


There's some guys who dress like that and have swordfights in the park...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmmmm....sounds....boring! Should be right in line with what the Squids and LOBsters are trying to accomplish!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

zenom said:


> And you thought that was going to intimidate people? Just looks like you are dressed for a Slayer concert.


Slayer concert??? More like the renaissance festival


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Tag with:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Hmmmm....sounds....boring! Should be right in line with what the Squids and LOBsters are trying to accomplish!


Big talk from the Captain of a bombing group that hasn't launched a full group hit since... I don't even remember when!

Wake me when the ZK's decided to actually _do _something...

:smoke:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

A new gang....hmmm...could be interesting.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ^ hey, their consiglierie likes humping logs! :biglaugh:
> 
> Yeah, there's some tough guys alright!
> 
> How many of you are there? Two? Three? We squids will start worrying when you're big enough to matter. I mean, the ZKs are like 15 or something, and they're pretty much irrelevant now...


We don't need a bunch of guys, we can handle it ourselves.

Enough talk, it is time for action!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Enough talk, it is time for action!


Well, that's respectable enough. Kipp's never spoken _those _words...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well this thread can't die this fast.....


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Well this thread can't die this fast.....


Maybe they are out looking for horse heads to send out


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah you know it never amounts to anything. I talked smack in the Squids opening thread and I think I got like 2 bombs from them. Just another day in the newbie bombing arena. 

We all know that we can't beat shuckins, smelvis etc., but besides that we know that LOB is superior, so might as well just close this thread.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wake up, you stupid ninny! :target:



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Big talk from the Captain of a bombing group that hasn't launched a full group hit since... I don't even remember when!
> 
> Wake me when the ZK's decided to actually _do _something...
> 
> :smoke:


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Well this thread can't die this fast.....


Oh the thread wont......some mailboxes on the other hand well....wont be so lucky


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

max gas said:


> Maybe they are out looking for horse heads to send out


BAMMM!










Anyone else need some?


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

Things we know so far:

Llamas - talk and don't really attack with anything
Lobstas - talk to themselves and occasionally attack with weak, misguided bombs
Squids - Don't talk much, but attack with an unholy level of power rarely seen except from the likes of zilla
Fellas(seriously???) - post of pictures of stuff pony heads to intimidate others.....and put us to sleep with their talk.

Cool, way to go _fellas_. I think you missed bombing 101 while you were out playing with your stick ponies.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

akneipp said:


> Things we know so far:
> 
> Llamas - talk and don't really attack with anything
> Lobstas - talk to themselves and occasionally attack with weak, misguided bombs
> ...


Squids = Spineless critters that change color to hide from the predators. Sound pretty week to me!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Priceless, nice work... I will bow to that one...lol



Johnpaul said:


>


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Michigan_Moose said:


> I will bow to that one...lol


Which one? The police officer, or the World of Warcraft guy?

Actually, either way, I don't wanna know! :biglaugh:


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

All I hear is BLAH BLAH BLAH from this guy......


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

When I feel your worth it, you'll get ninja'd. Until then... Meh.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> When I feel your worth it, you'll get ninja'd. Until then... Meh.


That came out a little snarky. Let me rephrase:

You don't get to use the "blah blah blah" thing until I've _stopped _sending bombs, and you've actually _started_!

:smoke:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


>


Awesome JP!!!

I'm still laughing about this one


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


>


*Brain:* But Puff, I will spread RG around, but JohnPaul deserves it now!!! Will someone hit him up for me?!? (TY Zenom)


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

akneipp said:


> Things we know so far:
> 
> Llamas - talk and don't really attack with anything
> Lobstas - talk to themselves and occasionally attack with weak, misguided bombs
> ...


*Brain:* Wait, are you serious?!?

*Pinky:* He was being sarcastic...

*Brain:* Oh... That explains it... We've hit him twice and neither was weak... Also we've been hit by Zilla and know what power is...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* But Puff, I will spread RG around, but JohnPaul deserves it now!!! Will someone hit him up for me?!?


Done sir.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ah yes, Italian Mafia references, always fun...


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Awesome funny and not even the Joke of the week thread


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, Dan...er Don of the ***********...I hear alot of squawkin...but I don't hear any boom to back it up. And don't go all Deniro on me, ala.."You talkin to me??" cuz yeah...I'm talkin to you...I'm not "a skeered" and I'm thinkin that I've heard this before...blah blah blah

yawn


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


>


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

I always wondered what happened to Renaissance Fair Guy..now I know

JohnPaul got some RG for that one.

"it's fun to stay at the YMCA"...


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

They can talk about sending invisible bombs, but can they dance? apparently yes...

[video]http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/UDobwMpnwGtpilmv?cmpid=ey_url[/video]


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


>


lmao nice one


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

yawn


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Well, Dan...er Don of the ***********...I hear alot of squawkin...but I don't hear any boom to back it up. And don't go all Deniro on me, ala.."You talkin to me??" cuz yeah...I'm talkin to you...I'm not "a skeered" and I'm thinkin that I've heard this before...blah blah blah
> 
> yawn


Your Maw is on its way, you should get it today... Might just have to murder you with some more now.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

That Village People image is friggin hilarious. I am still laughing about this.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

zenom said:


> That Village People image is friggin hilarious. I am still laughing about this.


Dont be home tonight, if you know what it good for you. You better not open any strange packages left @ your doorstep!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Dont be home tonight, if you know what it good for you. You better not open any strange packages left @ your doorstep!


I wont be home, but my security system will be on. I will be hanging with Matt Booth this evening


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Dont be home tonight, if you know what it good for you. You better not open any strange packages left @ your doorstep!


Silent mafia attack??? Maybe Moose is brighter than we thought.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

max gas said:


> Silent mafia attack??? Maybe Moose is brighter than we thought.


You have seen his tattoo's a man with tattoo's cannot be bright....oh wait.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Packages will be flying soon enough and you will see that we are for real. The bigger they are the harder they fall....The smaller they are the harder to catch. Be on the lookout for "surprises" as well. Maybe some wrapped up fish


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Here is the start, The DC's will follow once I get to the PO this afternoon. and a few extra packages will be sent out.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

One more to add to the items.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

max gas said:


> Silent mafia attack??? Maybe Moose is brighter than we thought.


lol. Mike, nothing about Moose's "attack" has been silent!!!

Moose, that's a great looking stack of empty boxes. Although if I were you, I might not put a picture of a bomb on the outside of a package...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

0310 0480 0002 3178 3334
0309 3220 0000 3810 3354
0309 3220 0000 3810 3330
0309 3220 0000 3810 3323
0310 0480 0002 3178 3341

For now that is ALL I will share
Swim with the fishes you rats!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> lol. Mike, nothing about Moose's "attack" has been silent!!!
> 
> Moose, that's a great looking stack of empty boxes. Although if I were you, I might not put a picture of a bomb on the outside of a package...


Don't you worry my friend... I spared you this time


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Don't you worry my friend... I spared you this time


Of course you spared me. I'm not worried about you, you're worried about the Ninja.

Which is as it should be.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Of course you spared me. I'm not worried about you, you're worried about the Ninja.
> 
> Which is as it should be.


A spineless ninja, you scare no one. My attack chiwawa is meaner then you are!
I heard the last bomb you sent blew up the mail car.......
That was lame!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The last bomb I sent blew up the Brain.

...and the mailcar thing was a one time thing!


Also... you have a chihuawa?! Haha. Nothing says "tough guy" like a taco bell dog! :biglaugh:


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The last bomb I sent blew up the Brain.
> 
> ...and the mailcar thing was a one time thing!
> 
> Also... you have a chihuawa?! Haha. Nothing says "tough guy" like a taco bell dog! :biglaugh:


He protects the shop, I have 2 cats...lol


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy boring...the excitement should land sometime today or tomorrow...stay tuned you weak assed bombing groups!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Holy boring...the excitement should land sometime today or tomorrow...stay tuned you weak assed bombing groups!


Keep feeling safe, we like that.. If we have to chase you we involve your friends.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Don't you worry my friend... I spared you this time





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Of course you spared me. I'm not worried about you, you're worried about the Ninja.
> 
> Which is as it should be.


That is maybe...I still have one bomb that has yet to receive targeting data.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Holy boring...the excitement should land sometime today or tomorrow...stay tuned you weak assed bombing groups!


I don't understand. Are you talking about the *********** bombs? Or... gasp... could it be? Did the ZK _actually _launch something?!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Llamas in the home will be the least of anyone's worries, that crew is dead already! And your crew talks and all I hear is BLAH BLAH BLAH!
Should call yourselves the BLAH BLAH crew!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

We should? By my estimation, as a crew, we've sent somewhere in the neighborhood of 500+ sticks... in just over a month.

How's _your _crew doin'?

:smoke:


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> We should? By my estimation, as a crew, we've sent somewhere in the neighborhood of 500+ sticks... in just over a month.
> 
> How's _your _crew doin'?
> 
> :smoke:


And Shuckins may have done 500+ sticks in ONE DAY...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> We should? By my estimation, as a crew, we've sent somewhere in the neighborhood of 500+ sticks... in just over a month.
> 
> How's _your _crew doin'?
> 
> :smoke:


I sent more then that to my Grandmother last week...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

All you Moose Hooves still talking??? :yawn: Let me know when something actually happens.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> All you Moose Hooves still talking??? :yawn: Let me know when something actually happens.


Who is this guy? Dont make me spank you in front of the fellas. ZK boy!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> And Shuckins may have done 500+ sticks in ONE DAY...


That's a normal day for him!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

anonobomber said:


> And Shuckins may have done 500+ sticks in ONE DAY...


Touche!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

anonobomber said:


> And Shuckins may have done 500+ sticks in ONE DAY...


Now that should be a contest. Whats the most sticks hes ever sent out in a day


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

These *********** done griping yet?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Who is this guy?


Funny, that was my first reaction when I read this thread.



Michigan_Moose said:


> Dont make me spank you in front of the fellas. ZK boy!


:biglaugh: You would like that, wouldn't you?


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Funny, that was my first reaction when I read this thread.
> 
> :biglaugh: You would like that, wouldn't you?


Matt consider yourself on the Clip list!
I will see your box very soon buddy!

Don Moose


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol, you gotta like his swagger! I haven't seen such unwarranted confidence since Rav piped up!


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

Doing what I can, Ninja ;D


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Matt consider yourself on the Clip list!
> I will see your box very soon buddy!
> 
> Don Moose


The clip list? Is that like your list of people your going to crush with your mightly moose knuckle? If so, I'll pass. I'm sure there are some squid that would be happy to be "touched" by your moose knuckle though. That is... if you are into bathroom dryers.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> *I will see your box very soon buddy!*
> 
> Don Moose


Bwahaahaa! He's gonna get your box Matt!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> The clip list? Is that like your list of people your going to crush with your mightly moose knuckle? If so, I'll pass. I'm sure there are some squid that would be happy to be "touched" by your moose knuckle though. That is... if you are into bathroom dryers.


:grouphug: Guess we will just have to watch how this plays out!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> ...."touched" by your moose knuckle


:rofl: hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> ......... "touched" by your moose knuckle





max gas said:


> :rofl: hilarious! :rofl:


Better than a ninja foot??


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Lol, you gotta like his swagger! I haven't seen such unwarranted confidence since Rav piped up!


Really, Derek? Did you forget the "attention, Ron (shuckins) this means war" thread? Whatever happened to the cookie guy anyway?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Ahhh the cookie guy..... Yeah what happened to him anyway???


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Ahhh the cookie guy..... Yeah what happened to him anyway???


Hasn't posted in a week or so.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Now this has become interesting... They have posted DC's... That makes them an offiicial bombing group...

*Pinky:* Narf! What do we do with new bombing groups?!?

*Brain:* We bomb them of course... DC's recieved, eta Saturday...

*Pinky:* Welcome to the big leagues...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Now this has become interesting... They have posted DC's... That makes them an offiicial bombing group...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! What do we do with new bombing groups?!?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the big leagues Don Moose Knuckle & your trusty sidekick Loki. you're about to get knocked the f*ck out!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

You see what happened to the last guy right? Come get some!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> Really, Derek? Did you forget the "attention, Ron (shuckins) this means war" thread? Whatever happened to the cookie guy anyway?


Hahaha!!! Totally forgot about him!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

And yet 3 more today, When will this mass murder stop?!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Ahhh the cookie guy..... Yeah what happened to him anyway???


I think the same thing that happened to Secret Agent Squid 007 - haven't heard or seen from him lately either.

And while we're on the subject - the LOB Supreme Leader or whatever they are calling him has yet to be announced / make an appearance??

You all know the ZK Captain is though - don't ya!! No hiding, no absence, no mystery, no cloak and dagger - out there for all to see, know and love!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I think the same thing that happened to Secret Agent Squid 007 - haven't heard or seen from him lately either.
> 
> And while we're on the subject - the LOB Supreme Leader or whatever they are calling him has yet to be announced / make an appearance??
> 
> You all know the ZK Captain is though - don't ya!! No hiding, no absence, no mystery, no cloak and dagger - out there for all to see,*flipping his gums and doing nothing*!


Fixed it for ya Shawn


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I think the same thing that happened to Secret Agent Squid 007 - haven't heard or seen from him lately either.


Actually saw Mr. 00 in the Puff chat the other day, talked for a little while.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> And while we're on the subject - the LOB Supreme Leader or whatever they are calling him has yet to be announced / make an appearance??


*Brain:* The Professor is coming...

*Pinky:* Monday...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I think the same thing that happened to Secret Agent Squid 007 - haven't heard or seen from him lately either.
> 
> And while we're on the subject - the LOB Supreme Leader or whatever they are calling him has yet to be announced / make an appearance??
> 
> You all know the ZK Captain is though - don't ya!! No hiding, no absence, no mystery, no cloak and dagger - out there for all to see, know and love!


I an assure you the LOB Supreme Commander is lurking in the shadows and will make his presence known when the time is right.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Ugh... As if Monday's weren't annoying enough. Now we will have to listen to these Lobsters chattering all day?...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

zenom said:


> i an assure you the lob supreme commander is lurking in the shadows and will make his presence known when the time is right.


more blah blah blah!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* The Professor is coming...
> 
> *Pinky:* Monday...





zenom said:


> I an assure you the LOB Supreme Commander is lurking in the shadows and will make his presence known when the time is right.


Ya Know - I really do like you guys but we've been hearing he's coming and been given dates and innocuos things like "when the time is right" .... IDK, seems like this is at the point of "put up or shut up"??


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ya Know - I really do like you guys but we've been hearing he's coming and been given dates and innocuos things like "when the time is right" .... IDK, seems like this is at the point of "put up or shut up"??


*Brain:* Monday...

*Pinky:* And our bombing of these two will please him...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ya Know - I really do like you guys but we've been hearing he's coming and been given dates and innocuos things like "when the time is right" .... IDK, seems like this is at the point of "put up or shut up"??


Ian said Monday, you can bet it will be Monday. Now get back to playing shuffleboard.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

As crazy as they are, I'm thinking the supreme leader lobster is a blowup doll. See Shawn, UPS wont be delivering "him" until Monday. Thus the wait.

Mystery solved.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

This new group sure has a lot of empty boxes!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> This new group sure has a lot of empty boxes!


For you maybe, but not for the rest


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That's cool.dont need your 5 Vegas and Ron mexico's anyway....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LMAO @ this thread. Bloody amateur noobs. ound:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO @ this thread. Bloody amateur noobs. ound:


Damn it Tash...did you give Warren the right to speak again? LMAO


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Damn it Tash...did you give Warren the right to speak again? LMAO


Ooooops! LOL.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> You think I am funny? lets see how funny you think I am with a cigar sticking out of your neck!


Be sure to get it near the trach so I can suck it up into my mouth and retrohale it out my nose. I don't mind the violence so much, but don't let it ruin the experience.....


----------

